# Help Identify This Tool



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I picked this up at a flea market, but I don't know what it is. It's not a chisel. The blade is marked Tobrin Tool Co. Plantsville, Conn. The handle is like a "perfect handle" screwdriver. The blade is heavy, rounded on the edges, and tapered in thickness. The tip of the blade is beveled on each side, but I don't know if that's how it originally came. The overall length is about 13". My best guess is a gasket scraper, but I'd like to hear other thoughts.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe it was used to spread melted solder on auto bodies?

Like the joints around a fender.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Looks like it could be a tire tool that somebody ground into a chisel. Google turned up this: https://www.mjdtools.com/ToolItem.php?item=131322&list=1358


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice find. That certainly does look like the same tool. They don't say what it is though, and it seems they probably don't know either. But they're not timid about asking a big price!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Most of the leading tools I've seen are wood to keep the lead from sticking. The tool in the link sure does look like some kind of spatula though. I've worked with several tire tools and this doesn't look like anything that I have experienced.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

This is a tire tool made by H.D. Smith Co., which I believe was bought out by Tobrin. They appear fairly similar.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm. Plantsville is only a few towns away from me. I believe pexto was in the same town. Plantsville is really part of southington so that could be throwing google searches off the scent.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I could see that being a tire tool bob. Held in a dagger position the tapered end would ride between the bead of the tire and the edge of the rim. The hd smith looks like its got a slight bend at the tip (lol) maybe the tobrin is worn down?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

tire tools do not typically have square corners. Corners and tubes don't go well putting a tire together or taking it apart.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't say for sure, but it could have been used to apply hot patches to tire tubes. I remember watching my Dad do that when I was young, he didn't have a tool like that just a hunk of iron. He would apply the patch w/ rubber cement then set it on fire after it started to blister he would put the hunk of iron on the patch and apply pressure. A tire shop would have dedicated tool like yours, maybe, just speculating.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Good call don. Im jumpin on the bondo theory.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it is a wedge with a handle. The shape is very similar to the small wedges I have. 
One could use it with one hand like a pry bar with a longer incline.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I think the end was originally rounded like this picture on the Donnelly tool site in the link provided by Wolfdaddy above. Based on that, I'm going to go with tire iron. Donnelly is asking $125 for his, but since I'm a nice guy I'll give this to the first person who hands me $100 cash. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd make it round again and send it to Donnelly to sell for you!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

What does the stamp say? Does it give a patent date? If so, the tool can be traced by the date.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious: why did you buy it?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

> What does the stamp say? Does it give a patent date? If so, the tool can be traced by the date.
> 
> - OldWrangler


The Tobrin Tool Co., Made In Plantsville, Conn. USA. No patent date.



> Just curious: why did you buy it?
> 
> - fuigb


It was a cheap, interesting, quality-made old tool that appeared to have more value than it was selling for. I simply like old tools.


----------

